# 2010 Ram 2500



## wardoc21 (Jan 31, 2010)

just replaced my old dodge 1500 with a new 2010 ram 2500, i know i can't be the first guy to get a plow on the new rams, has anyone had any problems with the fisher wiring? i think they have supplied the wrong harness. i have gone around and around with the wiring!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

we need pics of the new rig before we give any advice 
i looked at the new 2010 the other day they look really nice. 
whats not matching up on your harness.


----------



## wardoc21 (Jan 31, 2010)

sno commander, sorry i'm new to this, i should have been more specific, the problem is with the fisher plow lights, when you turn the headlights on the right front low beam on the truck comes on and the right side plow light comes on, that's it, i think fisher has the wrong info for their harnesses.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

PICCCTUUUREEEEESSSS! post them in the pictures thread!:bluebounc


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

did you try going to fishers website, the have a mechanics guide and troubleshooting guides. that should help you out if you havn't tries yet.
good luck


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bring it back to the dealer who installed it and have them fix it. Otherwise- you may want to try posting this in the Fisher Engineering Section of this forum. Welcome- those new 2500's are very nice!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

patlalandebutt;982253 said:


> PICCCTUUUREEEEESSSS! post them in the pictures thread!:bluebounc


I agree! I really want to see how it looks!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like either something is plugged together wrong, or the configuration plug is setup incorrectly. See page 6 of this PDF for configuration plug info http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/28561.04_052407.pdf


----------



## hhiggins (Nov 2, 2009)

I just ordered a mount and wireing for a 2010 ram 3500 for a western, I found that you have to use a 3 port IM , 29049 harness and an other short harness 28027-2 the reason for the short harn. is on the 2010 all 4 lights light on hi beam.


----------



## jcmengel (Feb 9, 2010)

Had the same problem with my 08 ram and a blizzard and the problem was the turn signal relay box. I had the dealer replace with 2, 5 prong bosch relay boxes so that they can be replaced while on the road.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

*My 2010 Ram 2500*


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice looking rig man!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice truck. Love the look of those new Dodges.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That really does look Ram tough! She's real sharp!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice- is it leveled up front? 

I personally like the Quad Headlamps better but nonetheless its a really sharp truck (especially interior)


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah it has a 2.5" leveling kit up front. funny that you say that about the quad headlamps cuz i feel the same way. I just switched over the the quads last week.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

And another......


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like my truck. What tires are you running?


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

285/70/17 BFG All Terrain k/o


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes those lights look 100times better! Awesome rig!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I was going to PM you with the following questions but you don't seem set up to get them yet so I'll ask here. Are the BFG's load range D or E? Also, what level kit did you go with?


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Load range D. ive found that D is a little better for plowing than E rated. I bought the Readylift leveling kit. Got it from Readylift.com


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*Nice truck...*

I just recently got my 2010, and i havent moved my blade over yet. Did you put the level kit on for more clearance in the front? I had a 2007 ram 3500 and my truck side mount horns would always hit the pavement. I often thought about adding the 2" but wasnt sure if it would actually add anything.

Also, I wonder if you could take a picture of the truck side mount so i can see how much of the bumper was cut.

thank you.

Oren

2010 ram 3500 SRW 6.7 laramie 3.73 auto


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

orenlasko;1083528 said:


> I just recently got my 2010, and i havent moved my blade over yet. Did you put the level kit on for more clearance in the front? I had a 2007 ram 3500 and my truck side mount horns would always hit the pavement. I often thought about adding the 2" but wasnt sure if it would actually add anything.
> 
> Also, I wonder if you could take a picture of the truck side mount so i can see how much of the bumper was cut.
> 
> ...


It should help in that situation.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

I put the leveling kit on because i wanted it to sit level. Nothing really to do with the plow but yes it does help with clearance. ill take a picture of the front bumper and the truck side mounts and post them soon.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*thank you very much...*

These are the exact pics I wanted to see. How did the cut outs from the factory plastic valance come out so nice and square? it looks great.

cheers.

Oren


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

I used a mini sawzall with a very fine blade to cut the valance. I saw a truck at a dealership that had a western on it so i measured where the mounts were from the center of the bumper and from the top. made marks with a white crayon on mine where the mounts were gonna be. then i made a dotted line around the entire area i was cutting out. i can give you the measurements if you want them.


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

Joneso8;1086798 said:


> I used a mini sawzall with a very fine blade to cut the valance. I saw a truck at a dealership that had a western on it so i measured where the mounts were from the center of the bumper and from the top. made marks with a white crayon on mine where the mounts were gonna be. then i made a dotted line around the entire area i was cutting out. i can give you the measurements if you want them.


The measurements would be great. I take it you cut it before you installed.

Thank you very much.

Oren


----------

